# Central Michigan beekeeper



## LDC (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi all, 

My brother and I have been keeping a few hives for about 5 years now. A life long interest for both of us. Still a lot to learn. I think this forum will be most helpful. 

LDC


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## danshunt (Jan 17, 2017)

Welcome ! I am just getting started and have already picked up valuable info .
Dan


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source.


----------



## birddog (May 10, 2016)

Welcome


----------

